# Rolo's - Silicone Sleeves!!!!



## Deckie

OK we have the mod now we need silicone Sleeves for the Rolos, any vendor have any idea when or if at all? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Nothing available yet. Probably within the next few weeks or so. Couldn't find anything international.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

These are available for $ 5 (with free international shipping by registered airmail with tracking number; $ 25 extra if you choose DHL/UPS/Fedex - I did check by creating an account and going through the ordering process) for the RX200: http://www.vapingproduct.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-silicone-sleeve-protective-case-p-223.html

It should probably fit the DNA200, but the screen cutout will have to be enlarged as the screen of the DNA is placed lower than that of the RX as far as I know.

These, which they claim "fits DNA200 for sure" will be available from 21 December: http://cigreen.com/en/mods/385-wismec-reuleaux-dna200-rx200-silicone-case.html

However, South Africa is not listed in their international shipping options. Perhaps one of the vendors could investigate bringing them in from their suppliers?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Damn! Missed that one...lol


----------



## RIEFY

any update on silicone sleeves?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Anyone know of anyone who stocks these?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Erg only see this is duplicated , thought the Rolo was a different device, sorry!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

bump


----------



## MorneW

fasttech has quite a few colours available for rx200


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Erg only see this is duplicated , thought the Rolo was a different device, sorry!



Hi @CloudmanJHB 
I moved your posts to this thread


----------



## Lingogrey

MorneW said:


> fasttech has quite a few colours available for rx200


Personally I'm not too keen on the ones on offer at Fasttech. They all seem to fit the mod from the top and are closed at the top with a hole cut for the atty. This leaves the bottom of the mod completely exposed, which for me would be a big con. The finishing also seem to be a bit rough around the edges.

I really like the design on these (interesting little company logo on the pics though): http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/RHS-in-stock-silicone-case-for_60265331045.html
Although all the mods in picture are clearly the DNA 200 version (and the covers would thus have a lower screen cutout than required for the RX200), they do state that it's for "RX200 Reuleaux DN200". This could either mean that they work on the assumption that it will fit both flush or they might have RX200 versions with different screen placings available but not in picture. I am hoping that one of the vendors will bring in some sleeves similar in design (the way it fits at the top and I like the Reuleaux and Jaybo logos at the bottom) to these.

Correction: I see that Fasttech now (since I last checked) also have covers in stock which do cover the bottom of the mod. For my personal tastes, the finish is still a bit too rough to want to order one of those.


----------



## MorneW

they only like 2$ tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

MorneW said:


> they only like 2$ tho


I agree - definitely a bargain at the price and especially the ones that cover the bottom (which I only saw later - error on my side) would do the job. Personally I would just still prefer paying slightly more for a better product.


----------



## MorneW

totally agree with you. saying that the last batch of covers i got from FT was for the vtc mini and they are pretty descent quality wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

MorneW said:


> totally agree with you. saying that the last batch of covers i got from FT was for the vtc mini and they are pretty descent quality wise.


If you own the VTC Mini and the RX200 (my only two at the moment), then we have remarkably similar taste in mods


----------



## MorneW

Lingogrey said:


> If you own the VTC Mini and the RX200 (my only two at the moment), then we have remarkably similar taste in mods



Yup, Got a VTC mini, RX 200 and istick 100 and I love all three. They all have purpose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Group buy anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I would be interested in that @MorneW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto

MorneW said:


> Yup, Got a VTC mini, RX 200 and istick 100 and I love all three. They all have purpose.


You need this for your mods then 







I've ordered some sleeves for the rx200. 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

CloudmanJHB said:


> Group buy anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in!


----------



## Lingogrey

wazarmoto said:


> You need this for your mods then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some sleeves for the rx200.
> 
> Sent via tapatalk


@wazarmoto - That's beautiful man! Do you make those? (and an awesome setup you've got going there)

Also, when you say you've ordered "some sleeves for the RX 200" - is that related to the group buy? / are you planning to sell some when they arrive? / - or do you mean that you've ordered a small number for personal use?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Cool will arrange after Xmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I am in


----------



## Ediskrad

I'm in 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Have some arriving this week. Hopefully Tues / Wed if DHL behave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hey Hugo/Craig , awesome news Ok will hold back till Wed makes life easier for everyone if they already in the country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Same here...what colours will you be getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Right now I am open to anything but pink 

...running my bands for scratch protection lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Sir Vape said:


> Have some arriving this week. Hopefully Tues / Wed if DHL behave


Hi @Sir Vape 

Will you only get the RX version sleeves or will you be getting the DNA versions as well?


----------



## Sir Vape

Will have some RX's in Tues / Wed and then more RX's and DNA 200 in prob Thurs or Mon the following week.

Will have black, white, teal, camo and grey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi @Sir Vape,

Have these arrived yet? As I want to order some juice and wick from you aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Please don't sell them all at the meet today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Michael Hockey said:


> Please don't sell them all at the meet today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Michael Hockey - You might have seen this already, but in case you haven't - I see these are now up on the site: 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/reuleaux-rx-200-sleeve
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/reuleaux-dna-200-sleeve

Kudos to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for being the very first to bring these in (as they so very often are with the latest and greatest gear) and they look quality on the pics . I just wish these were available in Clear for the Switch versions (or the standard white / teal for that matter)

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Perfection ordered a couple thanks @Sirvape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

CloudmanJHB said:


> Perfection ordered a couple thanks @Sirvape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone know if these sleeves are closed on the bottom? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Not 100% sure site says... "Set down your mod on any surface with this non-slip protective ccover " so let's hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

CloudmanJHB said:


> Not 100% sure site says... "Set down your mod on any surface with this non-slip protective ccover " so let's hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe there is some sleeves going around that is not closed on the bottom, that will be useless. Let's hope these do cover the base for protection. 

Also want to place an order. Just waiting for confirmation. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Yup just confirmed they do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

CloudmanJHB said:


> Yup just confirmed they do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Ok wasn't sure about the DNA model but just chatted to the chaps at Sirvape and both cover the bottom of the mods! 

@Sirvape Thanks for bringing these in chaps much appreciated! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go...

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Silver

White looks cool @Rob Fisher , thanks

Only problem is I really like the colour scheme of my Switch version (black/teal)
Should have just got a slightly cheaper plain black one - then the sleeve would have been an improvement.
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Got em , great service and quick delivery ! Thanks again @Sirvape !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NYRAD

Does anyone else in cape town want to order some skins from sir vape as i need one but the r80 is a killer for shipping atm for me lol


----------



## Ediskrad

@NYRAD yeah I'm in, I'll PM you


----------



## NYRAD

@Ediskrad cool lets see who else we can get will make it alot cheaper


----------



## NYRAD

Anyone else ?


----------



## vaporize.co.za

We have stock .. http://vaporize.co.za/?s=Reuleaux+RX200&post_type=product


----------



## Lim

have some black sleeves if anyone is still interested


----------



## Nooby

Anyone have for RX200S?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis

Nooby said:


> Anyone have for RX200S?



So far they haven't been released yet. Customised a normal RX200 one last night to fit.


----------



## Nooby

Maxxis said:


> So far they haven't been released yet. Customised a normal RX200 one last night to fit.



Ah ok cool. Thanks. Do you mind sharing a pic?


----------



## Maxxis

Nooby said:


> Ah ok cool. Thanks. Do you mind sharing a pic?



Not at all. Was a customers mod. Marked the sleeve and slipped it over a 100ml glass bottle. Cut it with a stanley knife.


----------



## Nooby

Maxxis said:


> Not at all. Was a customers mod. Marked the sleeve and slipped it over a 100ml glass bottle. Cut it with a stanley knife.



Ok, just did a side by side comparison (compliments of google), looks like only the screen part needs to be cut bigger?


----------

